# komische SMS erhalten, was tun ?



## Unregistriert (1 September 2008)

Wer eine SMS von einer KWN (KurzWahlNummer) erhält, sollte auf KEINEN Fall antworten, es sei denn, er kennt diese KWN !

Auch wenn ich immer wieder höre "mein Provider hat mir gesagt das der Erhalt der SMS 1,99 € gekostet hat"... ist das falsch.

Der ERHALT einer SMS kostet NIE Geld.

Nur das Antworten, und sei es nur das man ein "Nein" oder "Stop" oder dergleichen schickt.
Was dann meist eh keine Auswirkung hat... vor allem wenn man keine Rückinfo bekommt das man ein Abo abgeschlossen hat.

Diese zwielichtigen Anbieter (meist irgendwelche Firmen die nicht lange existieren oder gar im Ausland ihren Sitz haben) mieten eine Premium SMS KWN, schreiben dann tausende von Handy Besitzern an in der Hoffnung da diese Antworten und wissen das es nur eine Frage der Zeit ist, bis die BNA / Staatsanwaltschaft die KWN abschalten lässt.

Also, was tun wenn man solche SMSe erhält ?

Wie gesagt: AUF KEINEN FALL ANTWORTEN.
Versucht herrauszufinden welcher Firma die KWN gehört, meldet euch bei dieser Firma, verlangt einen Blacklisteintrag und meldet es gleichzeitig der BNA.

Das wichtigste dabei ist die Meldung an die BNA...


----------



## webwatcher (3 September 2008)

*AW: komische SMS erhalten, was tun ?*

Hickhack abgetrennt

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/hand...im-empfang-kosten-verursachen.html#post249303


----------

